
Do Farmers Want GM Crops? - giltleaf
http://fieldquestions.com/2014/11/15/do-farmers-want-gm-crops/
======
giltleaf
"I’m reminded of how Steve Jobs scoffed at focus group testing of the ipad, on
the grounds that consumers couldn’t judge a new product with which they were
unfamiliar. But imagine for a minute that there was a focus group and you were
running it. How do you describe the device to the focus group? An in-between
device that’s too big for your pocket but not nearly as powerful as a
notebook? Consumers will say they don’t want it. A device that has many of the
most useful features of both notebooks and smartphones, that fits into a purse
or small briefcase but lets you watch movies? They’ll demand it."

